# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Những trò chơi độc đáo trên thế giới

## vinteambuilding

Blob Jumping
Indoor Skydiving
Human Bowling
Rope Swing
Bạn muốn thử sức với trò nào?
Riêng mình thì mình muốn một lần chơi thử Rope Swing.

----------

